# TEL AVIV | Da Vinci Towers | 155m x 2 | 42 fl x 2 | T/O



## kubachrick (Jun 23, 2010)

Kanarit Towers
Location: Kaplan St. & Da Vinci St. | City Center
Type: mixed use
Floors: 2 x 44 FL, 7 ug
commercial, office wing + rental apts, up to 11 FL
and 1,500 sqm public use 
Height: 150 m (492 ft)
Approved: 11/2012

Latest news:
21st Nov 2012 - Approved by tel aviv planning council 










Thanks to Arad


----------



## omriw (Sep 28, 2016)

This page should be merged with the page of "Da Vinci Towers"


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

It's T/O!

March 5 by @Ynhockey:








Da Vinci Towers 01 by Ynhockey, on Wikimedia Commons









Da Vinci Towers 02 by Ynhockey, on Wikimedia Commons


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*March 7:*








tel aviv by Doron Nissim on 500px.com


----------



## Eyeonthefuture (11 mo ago)

A Chicagoan said:


> It's T/O!
> 
> March 5 by @Ynhockey:
> 
> ...


(Credit: Alumeshet)


----------



## Eyeonthefuture (11 mo ago)

Credit: Canada Israel Group


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/11


----------

